# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  "Alien" turned out to be the second most popular search of the year

## qiouxdoll

Pornhub is the same as mainstream social media. Hot searches are often related to popular culture. Once there is a world-wide event or a movie or TV movie is released, pornhub's hot search will also come up immediately.

 Among them, “amateur” has occupied the top of the hot search list in 2019. “amateur” can be translated as “amateur, hobby”, and replaced with an easy-to-understand term is “selfie selfie”. Laurie Betito of the Sexual Health Center said, "People seem to be looking for more authentic selfie videos, which tends to surpass professional adult film and television videos. At present, sex is not so taboo, and more and more amateurs are willing to upload selfie videos. "

The hot search that followed was the "Alien" aliens, which was related to the "hard drive into Zone 51" campaign initiated by foreign netizens. Area 51 is a highly classified military base in the United States. Due to the occurrence of some mysterious and unusual events, there are circulating on the Internet that Area 51 is the stronghold of aliens on the earth.


Click Sex doll for more

----------

